# Strange thing with NDIS



## Slesarev (Dec 1, 2008)

I have Acer Aspire 9410z, with wireless net card.
The pciconf tells me the following:


```
none1@pci0:5:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x04221468 chip=0x431114e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card'
    class      = network
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[58] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 10[d0] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint
```

Well, there is no unix-driver for this card. I`ve sucessfully (i think) NDISed the original MSWindows driver, sucessfully kldloaded it, but the device did not arrive anywhere. What is wrong here?

(the card was working under infodel OS)


----------



## richardpl (Dec 1, 2008)

And dmesg reports some messages?


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 1, 2008)

No, it didn`t.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 2, 2008)

Explain what you did.

There is *BSD bwi driver for that card, link is available on this forum.


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks, now it works.
And - anyway - what was wrong? I did it right as it is written in handbook, and I tried other ways - without that script, by renaming *.o into *.ko and copying it into /boot/modules, /boot/kernel
And result was just similar - the modules were loaded, but no device arrived.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 5, 2008)

You still did not say whay you have done.



			
				Slesarev said:
			
		

> by renaming *.o into *.ko and copying it into /boot/modules, /boot/kernel


Bad, you should never rename *.o files to *.ko files, *.ko files should be generated automatically with ndisgen.
With this card there should be only one *.ko file named "bcmwl5_sys.ko" and that file or any other should be moved to /boot/modules/ and not to /boot/kernel/

After file have been moved it is loaded with command:


> # kldload bcmwl5_sys



Also put in /boot/loader.conf this line:



> bcmwl5_sys_load=YES


 so that you dont need to load file after every boot.


----------

